# bath time for birds



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

This weekend was nice and warm so I put out the bath tub for my birds. How many pigeons do you think can fit in one little tub? Click here to find out!

Not surprisingly, Petey the Modena takes up the most room.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute, Karen! Yes, Petey is a bathtub hog!  

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

lol... Modenas do tend to hog the bath.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's so cute. They look so happy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Guess it's time for a bigger BATH TUB???

BEAUTIFUL PIJIES, Karen!!

Hugs and Scritches to all!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love it when they stay lined up to take a bath.
Great pic.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are such a lovely assortment, Karen! I bet you enjoyed it too.

Lately, some of my males try to ruin the event by trying to mate with all sunbathers, which makes me angry, because it is a disruption to the peaceful quite event. Jasper is one of my main offenders, and I'm having to scold him a little,( but that is hard to do as he is so cute).

My big show homers like to float and will move around if there is a current.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I do enjoy watching them take a bath. The video is quite a bit longer but I edited it down so I could post to the web.

Shi, I think you're right. We do need a bigger tub!

Treesa, my big fantail Snowflake will float around all day if he gets the chance. But we don't have much sunbathing going on this time of year in New England unfortunately.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I love it when trhey frolic in the water. The first time I saw them all hop in, I couldn't believe my eyes! I guess it's from all these years of trying to bathe cats, which is a whole other story...

I love your all black one!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I love pidgie bath day almost as much as they do


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep , its a riot watching the birds bathe . Mine 4 line up also , since right now the tub is small . Nobody pushes their way in , they are very polite ( so far )  

They look so clean after they dry off too , I like the way their little feet are so pink looking after a bath .  

Hambone


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Great video Karen, and beautiful birds.

Margaret


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for your comments, everyone!

Fever, the black fantail is Isabella. Her mate is not in the scene because he's sitting on the nest but he's mostly white. They're a striking pair.

Hambone, this is the beginning of the footage - when they are still being polite. It got much rowdier after a few minutes, lol! Lots of pushing, piling, shoving, slapping, and splashing. That's why I put all of the towels down - it gets pretty crazy in there


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I looked at the "picture" this morning early and just realized it's actually a video.  
I love bath day too. When I start passing out the water pans to the different sections, all the birds start pacing in front of the doors until I get to them. They definitely know what the bath pans are.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats so cute ! 

Maybe I should have started a new thread , but since we are talking bath day I'll just ask my question here . Do you put anything in with the water ? I have just used lukewarm warm water so far but I'm just getting started . 

I saw somewhere on the web suggesting to put 1 tablespoon of borax or Boraxo powder in with their bath water .... that seems a bit harsh , but what do I know ? Does that sound right , suggestions ? 

Thanks all , Bob


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hambone said:


> Thats so cute !
> 
> Maybe I should have started a new thread , but since we are talking bath day I'll just ask my question here . Do you put anything in with the water ? I have just used lukewarm warm water so far but I'm just getting started .
> 
> ...


Yep, you can use 20 Mule Team Borax.........1 tablespoon per gallon. (You can buy it at Wal-Mart) Just get it mixed real good. I put mine in a bit of hot hot water and then fill the rest of the jug with cool water. Helps keep the bugs off and shines up their feathers. People use other things too. I personally feel it's a waste of good money to buy all the stuff the pigeon supply companies sell.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Loved the video. I love watching them bathe but even more love how they will lay around in the sun when they're finished. 

They're all so beautiful but Isabella really stands out in the crowd. She is lovely.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hambone said:


> Thats so cute !
> 
> Maybe I should have started a new thread , but since we are talking bath day I'll just ask my question here . Do you put anything in with the water ? I have just used lukewarm warm water so far but I'm just getting started .
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,
I bought some bath salts from a pigeon supply place for my birds. It smells nice and keeps the bugs down too. But I think as Lovebirds says- Borax will do the same thing.

Also I've heard that garlic in the bath water helps keep away mites and lice, and its very good for them if they drink the garlic water... but it sure doesn't smell nice


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi, Karen-
I love your birds (I've always wondered if there were all black pij and if there are, why I never see any) and your blog is great, too (LOVE the book cut into heart shape).


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Elizabethy said:


> Hi, Karen-
> I love your birds (I've always wondered if there were all black pij and if there are, why I never see any) and your blog is great, too (LOVE the book cut into heart shape).


Hi Elizabethy,
Thanks for your kind words 
Black pigeons do exist but they don't seem to be as popular as some other colors. Or maybe just harder to breed? Isabella has one teensy little white feather on her shoulder but other than that she is all black.

By the way, I really appreciate what you're doing for the King pigeons. Wish I could adopt one, they seem like such gentle giants. But I promised my husband I would not take in any more birds unless I build a larger loft for them that's not attached to the house. (my current aviary is built into an enclosed porch)


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> Hi Bob,
> I bought some bath salts from a pigeon supply place for my birds. It smells nice and keeps the bugs down too. But I think as Lovebirds says- Borax will do the same thing.


I bought pigeon bath salts from a pigeon supply place and it turns out, it IS borax! So would have been cheaper to just buy that at the store


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

TheSnipes said:


> I bought pigeon bath salts from a pigeon supply place and it turns out, it IS borax! So would have been cheaper to just buy that at the store


Oh wow! Next time I will get the Borax instead.
The stuff I got is from Belgium I think. Can't read the ingredients because they're not in English, but it could very well be Borax. (However it smells more like a muscle-soak or liniment of some kind than a laundry additive...but probably not worth the extra dough.)


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I've always used apple cider vinegar in my bird baths, but I do have some Borax. Maybe I'll give that a try. Now if only someone invents a foot lotion for birds...


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Fever said:


> I've always used apple cider vinegar in my bird baths, but I do have some Borax. Maybe I'll give that a try. Now if only someone invents a foot lotion for birds...


Petroleum jelly is a nice foot lotion for birds


----------

